# Found a possible stray at my school; what do I do?



## Zoedacat (Sep 6, 2020)

Today when I turned up at my high school, I saw a ginger-and-white, fairly clean cat behind one of the classrooms. It doesn’t wear a collar and I was unable to tell if it’s a stray physically as it ran under the classroom almost immediately after seeing me. I don’t think it was particularly skinny but when I talked to one of the teachers that works in that block, she said that there are sometimes strays in the area.

I want to confirm if it’s a stray so it can be helped if possible, how can I effectively do this without bothering nearby residents too much? I looked into the paper collars but I don’t think I can get close enough to the cat first.

Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

If your school is in a populated area, then there’s a good chance that this cat has an owner, and was just out for a stroll round the neighbourhood.

You could check out the local social media sites where people often list their lost cats, just in case.

Other than that, just keep an eye on him ( prob ‘him’ if he’s ginger), to see if his condition deteriorates any.


----------

